# A-MAZE-N Todd Strikes Again!



## tt ace (Dec 10, 2011)

Tried the tin can/soldering iron cold smoking method.  It worked OK but I wanted something that smoked longer and was more versatile.  I ordered the AMNPS.  Received it on a Friday, a week ago..  The only problem I had was that I couldn't get the supplied propane torch to work.  Turned out it was defective so I bought a torch so I could use the smoker.  The AMNPS worked great once I was able to start it properly as I cold smoked eggs, two kinds of cheese and butter.  I called Todd on Monday and told him about the defective torch.  He immediately gave me three options:  refund, credit towards future purchases, or provide more pellets.  I opted for the pellets.  He immediately sent me two more bags, one Apple and one Perfect Mix.  You can't ask for better service than what he provided.  No wonder Todd has so many happy converts.  KUDOS TO TODD.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 11, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase. And I agree Todd's customer service is top notch.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2011)

No doubt, Todd's a stand up guy!


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 7, 2012)

OK I need the direct link to this product please .. I don't want any big store front to get the credit


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.amazenproducts.com

These products make smoking much much easier.


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 7, 2012)

OK  ... there are 3 different ones which would you get ?


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 7, 2012)

You will love either the AMNS or the AMNPS - I would get the AMNPS because you can burn both dust and pellets


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 7, 2012)

RitaMcD said:


> OK  ... there are 3 different ones which would you get ?




What are you planning on using it for......

Cold Smoking?

Supplementing Smoke at Higher Temps?

Both?

What smoker are you using it in?

Todd


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 7, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing Scarbelly .. I think I will go with that one ..

I was going to use it for conveniance too .. so I don't have to be such a slave to re-loading every few .. But plan on fish and cheeses .. sausages etc ...

Thanks for your imput guys !!

I will be using it in GOSM was reading that the 5x8 will smoke for up to 11 hours


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for all your help ... Just broke my bank for the month


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 8, 2012)

RitaMcD said:


> Thanks for all your help ... Just broke my bank for the month


Let us know how it works. I have a GOSM also and have been trying to find input on how to use it in it without much luck.


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 8, 2012)

Have you gone to the site and downloaded the instructions ?

So far as I can tell you fill it and light it .. let it stay a fire for a while then blow it out making sure the smoke is going well ...

Place it in the GOSM above the air intakes .. so the air can keep it smoking .. Make sure no drippings get on the wood chips you may need to tent with foil or put a drip pan under your meat but above the smoker ..

Does your GOSM have the drawers ?


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 8, 2012)

No drawers, the only intake vent is around the burner so I cant put it there and anywhere else it will get dripped on. I posted a thread asking about this any it seems like no one uses it in a propane smoker. I would really like to have one but I don't think it's feasible in my smoker.


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 8, 2012)

It says on the website to put it above the intake and it should burn fine .. and also to tent foil over the A-Maze-N so the drips will not bother the flow of the smoke .. I will let you know when I get it ..
But it should work just fine in yours ..


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 8, 2012)

Wait .. what are you using it for ? Because generally it seems its suppose to be for mostly cold smoking items .. For anything High Heat you need to keep it above and away from the flame " I BELIEVE thats what it said"  http://www.amazenproducts.com/Articles.asp?ID=238


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 8, 2012)

I wanted to use it for hot smokes, kinda hard to cold smoke in SE Ga.


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 8, 2012)

you could cold smoke in Ga .. just don't put the GOSM burner on ... you light the A-Maze with a torch and let it do the smoking for you without the extra heat ..
I believe it says the Pellet one can go to 275 .. would have to double check on that tho


----------



## tt ace (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a propane smoker and use it quite often.  I really do not use the Amazen for hot smoking much in the smoker.  For cold smoking just put it on a shelf in the smoker below everything and put it to one side.  It works well that way.  There are several ways to use it for hot smoking that can be found in the forum.  Search for the Amazen Smoker and you will find a ton of good info.  I also use it on my BBQ grill.  Just did a boneless leg of lamb using the rotisserie on the grill with the Amazen smoker to one side.  It came out fantastic!!  It is a very versatile product which is only limited by your imagination.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 9, 2012)

TT Ace said:


> I have a propane smoker and use it quite often.  I really do not use the Amazen for hot smoking much in the smoker.  For cold smoking just put it on a shelf in the smoker below everything and put it to one side.  It works well that way.  There are several ways to use it for hot smoking that can be found in the forum.  Search for the Amazen Smoker and you will find a ton of good info.  I also use it on my BBQ grill.  Just did a boneless leg of lamb using the rotisserie on the grill with the Amazen smoker to one side.  It came out fantastic!!  It is a very versatile product which is only limited by your imagination.


Welcome back Bill, have not seen much from you lately...JJ


----------



## tt ace (Apr 9, 2012)

Not much time these days.  I prepare taxes from my home and this is the busy time of the season.  Will get more involved after April 15th!!!  By the way, I am still looking for a good source of the green chili.  Will let you know when I find a good one.


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 9, 2012)

UGH!! Thats what I am doing right now ... getting ready to have the government take all our savings away with taxes tomorrow .. wonder why we procrastinate so much 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .. I always dread this time of year


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am lucky to have as a neighbor here in Minnesota....Great guy and really wants to make people happy....Cheers to Todd and his AMNPS...........


----------

